# British Reptile & Amphibian Society meeting



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

BRAS has now moved back into Ripple Hall, Barking for it's monthly meetings - nearly 2 years after being closed for a refit.
The next meeting will be on Friday 19th November from 7.30 - 9.30pm in the upstairs meeting room which is accessible form the front of the hall.
Refreshments will be available and it is 50p on the door.
Memebrs and non-members welcome.
:welcome:


----------

